# phoenix martial arts?????????????



## hwarangdo-adam (Sep 7, 2006)

who trains in phoenix, ive been training for about 3-4 years and i dont know anybody who trains in phoenx


----------



## hwarangdo-adam (Sep 7, 2006)

feel free to reply lol


----------



## Kacey (Sep 7, 2006)

I don't know anyone in Phoenix, but I would suggest that you try the school search... and you might want to wait longer than 20 minutes before getting impatient.


----------



## hwarangdo-adam (Sep 7, 2006)

hahahah


----------



## Vastarakanuten (Nov 9, 2006)

What exactly is phoenix martial arts? Never heard of it until i came on here.  (new member you see)


----------



## shesulsa (Nov 9, 2006)

Vastarakanuten said:


> What exactly is phoenix martial arts? Never heard of it until i came on here.  (new member you see)


I do believe Adam is referring to martial arts in Phoenix, Arizona, USA.


----------



## Whitebelt (Nov 9, 2006)

There's a school near where I live but i have never heared it being referred to before...Could be quite a find, maybe I'll investigate.


----------



## DavidCC (Nov 9, 2006)

Some people from my school have worked out with Sensei Mastison from Aikido of Phoenix, I understand that he has a top-notch, real-world Aikido school there.


----------



## Vastarakanuten (Nov 11, 2006)

Oh.  I misunderstood.  Living in Britain, you tend to miss American country names.  Sounded like an awesome art as well.


----------



## lulflo (Dec 5, 2006)

I train in Phoenix. If you want to send me a message, there may be a way to arrange some kind of meeting place/time to work out. 

Farang - Larry


----------

